# Hair Cut For those who have to be in boring meetings



## Reformingstudent (May 8, 2005)




----------



## Solo Christo (May 8, 2005)

Male pattern drowsiness!


----------



## Augusta (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Solo Christo_
> Male pattern drowsiness!


----------

